# My 2011 Kiptopeke Kow



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

40lbs even, 47" long
































































Okay so here are the specifics as they happened. After looking at the weather report for Kipto last night, I thought that today would be me best shot at getting me trophy Striper from kipto. I left work on me lunch break last night and went home and packed all me gear into me truck, rushed back to work and worked the remainder o' me shift and got off at 7:15am. Rushed back home to change clothes and get on the road to Kipto. Traffic was so so heading over and never got hung up in any major delays. Made it to Kipto at 9:30am and was out on the water before 10am. Paddled out to the southren most ship and proceeded straight out into the Bay between 3/4 to 1 mile off from the beach, me depth finder was reading 80' in the rip. I trolled 2 lines out the whole time, one w/ a weighted e el down about 35' and the other a free lined weightless e el about 15' back. Once I got out to buoy 18 I knew I was in the midst o' what would be the end o' me loosing streak, because all the power boaters around me were plundering them left and right. I left the weighted e el down and proceeded to cast and slowly retrieve the free weighted e el, when I would cast out I would let it work its way down a lil bit before I would start reeling back in. On me 3rd cast be when this beast hit and hit it hard. For those that were at Kipto for the Lodge weekend, ye seen me small Penn reel combo w/ the 17lb braid on it, well this be what I caught it on. Several times this fish peeled off drag and gave me some enormous head shakes. By the time I had it up beside the kay ak, me weighted e el line started screaming off drag. Another power boater about 20 yards away from saw what was going on and asked me if that was me other reel that was now hooked into another fish, I was like "yep, sure be", a kayakers best dream come true, 2 fish on at the same time. Needless to say the other fish got off, but no biggie. 

Some gentleman I met while out at the buoy 18 were nice enough to lend me a hand and snap some pictures o' me and the fish together. I should have taken them up on their offer for a tow back in, cause I was a good 2-1/2 miles away from the launch and with the current against me and the wind against me too, it made for a very long 2-1/2 hour paddle back in with a 40lb kow in me lap the whole way back. To the best o' me knowledge I was the 2nd kay aker out today that got a fish, the other one that was caught was in about the same area a couple hours earlier, but it only weighed 23lbs.

I have been chasing after a trophy Striper now for 3 years and this one be me 1st one. There have been others caught, but not o' the citation kind. So with this year coming to an end, I can finally say that I now have me paper kow from kipto. 

For everyone that I tried to get to come out with me, ye should have came. But theres always next time.

I believe this fish has a value on it right now for around $500 from what I've spent on various things in the past 3 years. And me wife be finally happy that I got what I have been chasing after for so long other than her,


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

congrats, that a beutiful fish there. Good work


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome catch...even better write up. Thanks for sharing and what a way to end 2011 for you. I can't wait to join that club.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats on the paper!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on the fish! 

I bet eventhough you had a 2.5 mile paddle with current,wind against you and 40 extra lbs, you still had a sh!t eating grin on your face the whole way!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nicely Done. Pretty fish.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

That sounds like lots of fun I would love to get up there and do that.


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

*Round two?*

Yeah I must try again. By the looks of it Saturday Morning.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

WTG Dave you been lookin for him for a while Congrats.....

JAM


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies/ congrats everyone.


----------

